

Startups are Hard - aminbandali
http://robertsaric.com/startups-are-hard/
A nice blog post by Robert Saric about startups.<p>&quot;It has been nearly 4 years since we started the journey as independent operators of a business. Meaning that we started from nothing, and our only sources of income came from the value we generated for clients. We ventured into the business world as 3 software entrepreneurs, who had experience working with companies and building things, and now we’re a team of 8.&quot;...
======
Patrick_Devine
Our startup is trying to weigh the balance between professional services and
developing a product. It's a tricky dance and I've been on both sides of it
before. Initially your product isn't great, so you focus heavily on customer
service. The trap here is clearly that if you're not making your product more
appealing to a wider market, you're going to get stuck forever with a small
set of customers. Alternatively if you're not engaging with your initial
clients and are developing in a vacuum, your product is going to stink because
most likely no one is going to want it.

~~~
aminbandali
That's ABSOLUTELY true! That's the trickiest part and it's one of our
challenges in our startup. It's hard to keep the balance when you want to
build your own product, but also got to make some money while your product
hasn't reached your desired stage.

------
chcleaves
If they weren't hard everyone would be doing it - but knowing that the risk is
worth the reward at the end (both money and the idea of success) definitely
makes the struggles and years without sleep worth it.

------
ibudiallo
It is a known fact that starting a small business is hard. But we still need
to be convinced that a start up is hard aswell

Startup == Small business

note that there are only 2 equal signs

------
priya_sri
Startup is pregnancy ! More here
[http://priyankasriraghavan.blogspot.in/2012/11/what-it-
means...](http://priyankasriraghavan.blogspot.in/2012/11/what-it-means-to-get-
pregnant-with.html)

~~~
aminbandali
Interesting metaphor :) thanks for sharing!

------
carlospox
I really like what you have said about enjoying the journey :)

~~~
aminbandali
Yeah I agree as well. To me, that's the most important thing. If you don't
enjoy what you're doing, then what's the point?!

~~~
carlospox
Absolutely. Furthermore, though I hope will never loose self-motivation, I
have realized, that it is really easy to be constantly tired. There is always
next big something to catch up. That's why it is sooo important to really
enjoy the big picture of what one is doing.

~~~
aminbandali
It's true! I hope you (and all of us) always love what we do and keep the
self-motivation safe with us. Wish you good luck with your business whatever
you do and wherever you are :)

~~~
carlospox
Thanks! Same to you :)))

